

T-Mobile Will Stop Customers Abusing Unlimited Data - brownbat
http://gizmodo.com/t-mobile-will-stop-customers-abusing-unlimited-data-1727652180

======
feld
People are throwing a fit over the term "unlimited" while ignoring the fact
that the terms clearly state it's only unlimited if the traffic is originating
from your phone.

Tethering still has a limit, so if you are abusing tethering by using tools to
hide your tethering this _is_ abuse, plain and simple.

